# Attempting to update via adb sideload



## dlaciv12 (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't used my N7 much since I got my N9 but I decided to get it updated. I found the OTA package for KTU84P to LRX21P but when I install I get:

"/system/lib/libgoogle_hotword_jni.so" has unexpected contents.

E:Error in /tmp/update.zip

(Status 7)

I only rooted and installed a custom recovery so nothing else should have changed. I downloaded the OTA package 2x to make sure I didn't get a damaged file. ANy ideas what's going on?

Thanks!


----------



## dlaciv12 (Dec 28, 2011)

dlaciv12 said:


> I haven't used my N7 much since I got my N9 but I decided to get it updated. I found the OTA package for KTU84P to LRX21P but when I install I get:
> 
> "/system/lib/libgoogle_hotword_jni.so" has unexpected contents.
> 
> ...


It worked as expected on my wife's N7 so I must have fiddled around with my system. I guess I'll flash the factory image.


----------



## xapt3r5 (Aug 29, 2013)

What custom recovery did you installed?


----------

